# Badende Schwalbe



## Polly (24. Apr. 2008)

Hallöchen,

wir habe 6 Schwalbennester am Haus und es ist immer ein Schauspiel, wenn sie Morgens und Abends Baden. Sie __ fliegen knapp über das Wasser und tauchen im Flug kurz ein und fliegen dann weiter. Ich versuche schon einige Zeit das zu Fotografieren, aber immer wenn ich denke ich hab die Schwalbe drauf, ist auf den Bild nur ein Kringel auf der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen und von der Schwalbe keine Spur. 

  zum Beispiel so. Ich bin einfach zu langsam. 

Aber mir ist es dann doch fast gelungen, leider nur durch die Balkonscheibe.

       



Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Juleli (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Badende Schwalbe*

Das ist ja mal schön, davon Bilder zu sehen. Bei uns __ fliegen die auch ganz knapp über dem Wasser her, auch wenn wir direkt am Teich sitzen. Leider bin ich immer einen Tacken zu langsam, dass ich jedes Mal auch nur das Wasser pur fotografiert habe und sonst nichts zu sehen war.

Sind schön geworden die Bilder. Insbesondere das dritte in der unteren Reihe gefällt mir gut.


----------



## ösiwilli (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Badende Schwalbe*

Servus Anna



			
				Polly schrieb:
			
		

> wir habe 6 Schwalbennester am Haus ......



Ich beneide Dich!!

Ich bewässere täglich einen Haufen Lehm am Nachbargrund, der vom Teichaushub übrig geblieben ist, um den Schwalben einen Nestbau schmackhaft zu machen, aber leider zwitschern sie mir was.

Aber vielleicht ist es ihnen auch durch unsere zwei Katzen und Hunde zu unruhig??

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der die Schwalben nur an Telefondraht sitzen sieht


----------



## Juleli (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Badende Schwalbe*

Schwalben selber hier am Haus haben möchte meine Mutter nicht. Bisher haben sie es aber auch noch nicht versucht, da es hier in der Nähe bessere Gelegenheiten zum Nestbau gibt. Es reicht ja auch aus, wenn "die Schwalben des Nachbarn" hier vorbeikommen. Nachbar = Bauer mit einer so schönen Holzschwingtür zum Kuhstall hin, oberer Teil der Tür ist geöffnet und drinnen im Kuhstall können die Schwalben schön ihre Nester bauen. Dadurch haben wir dann die Schwälbchen am Teich herumfliegen.


----------



## Polly (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Badende Schwalbe*

Hallo Juleli,

Na erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung 


Das mit dem Fotografieren versuche ich auch schon seid letzten Sommer.
Nicht aufgeben. Ich mache auch weiter, das geht bestimmt noch besser.


Hallo Willi,

ich habe auch zwei Hunde, das stört die Schwalben nicht im geringsten. Gib ihnen ein bisschen Zeit, die werden sich schon bei die einnisten wenn sie merken das sie alles was sie brauchen vor Ort ist. 


Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Juleli (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Badende Schwalbe*

@ Anna: Dankeschön. Bestanden ist es aber leider noch nicht. Aber die erste Hälfte ist fertig. Ich muss noch eine mündliche Prüfung ablegen, die ich hoffentlich bestehen werde.


----------



## steinteich (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Badende Schwalbe*

Hallo Anna,

ich habe vor 1 1/2 Jahren während meines Kreta Urlaubes auch mal so etwas beobachtet und auch fotografiert.
Ich bin allerdings immer davon ausgegangen, dass die Schwalben nicht baden, sondern das ins Wasser gefallenen Getier (__ Käfer, Fliegenm Hummel etc.) abfischen. Die Schwalben sind nämlich allermeistens nicht eingetaucht, sondern mit ihrem Schnabel im Wasser quer über den Pool geflogen. Vielleicht haben sie getrunken?...oder sie haben Wasser gesammelt, um mit ihrer Spucke und Lehm den Nestbau betreiben zu könnnen?

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## chromis (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Badende Schwalbe*

Hi Christian,



> Vielleicht haben sie getrunken?


genau das ist die richtige Deutung.

Wir haben am Haus ein paar Schwalbennester(Rauchschwalben) und da sind die Tiere den ganzen Sommer immer wieder am Teich zu finden. Eingetaucht und gebadet wird definitiv nicht, nur mit offenem Schnabel Wasser geschöpft. 
Da der Anflug am Teich zwar ohne Probleme klappt, beim Durchstart wg. hoher Bäume aber wenig Platz ist, müssen die Jungschwalben im Sommer aber erst üben. Es ist interessant zu beobachten wie das Jungvolk immer und immer wieder übt, bis der Anflug zum Teich problemlos klappt.


----------



## chromis (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Badende Schwalbe*

Erstversuch, zwar noch nicht optimal aber immerhin schon was zu erkennen


----------



## Naturfreund (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Badende Schwalbe*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Erstversuch, zwar noch nicht optimal aber immerhin schon was zu erkennen



Hi Rainer,

 gutes Bild! Das ist noch ein Jungvogel, oder? Ist bei der erste Schwall der Jungen großgezogen oder ist das ein Bild vom letzten Jahr?

Wir haben auch sehr viele Rauchschwalben die sich ebenfalls an unserem Teich Lehm holen. Sie lassen sich auch nicht stören, wenn wir am Rand sitzen  . 

Allerdings ist unsere Kamera nicht so gut, dass ich so schnell ein Bild schießen könnte...   Da habt ihr alle mehr Glück  .


----------



## chromis (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Badende Schwalbe*

Hi Mona,

das Bild ist von heute. Allerdings war das Licht schon dürftig und der ganze Aufbau mit Stativ und Fernauslöser nur ein Versuch.
Da muss ich besseres Licht abwarten und Zeit investieren. Wenn's dann nichts wird, liegts nicht an der Kamera sondern am Fotografen.


----------

